# Car does not shutoff sometimes



## Jsrconst (8 mo ago)

MYP 2022 I come home park the car in the garage and go in the house with my phone. Come back out to the garage a little while later and the interior light are still on the screen is on and the heat is running. How do I shut it off?

Thanks,


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

Make sure your phone is still connected by bluetooth.
Make sure walk-away is enabled and working, no notification for it.
Lock the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Assuming you didn't activate dog mode/camping mode, then this could be due to the seat sensor failing in the driver's seat. If this is reproducible, schedule a service visit.


----------



## Jsrconst (8 mo ago)

It was my bad. The passenger door was not closed all the way. Didn't notice it at the time.


----------

